# Illinois Pigeons Homer/Feral and Mixed for Good Homes



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello I'm thinking of re-homing some of my flock. I have 3 young mated pairs and a young single male and female. The birds are the offspring of rescued homers and ferals. Some are mixed and some not. I also have some young single homers and ferals. If you can provide a good home please contact me. These birds do not take well to cages. If you can provide a loft or aviary/room I will consider adoption. Ideally the birds should be trained for outdoor free flight.


----------

